# Urgent: Friendly Request From A Slingshot Lover Deadline End By The Week End Sometime.



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I love slingshots, and love this forum.. I have some extra time now, and would like to work on a little project dedicated to this wonderful sport/hobby.. and to show my appreciation to all of the members here.

If you are willing to allow yourself or a part of yourself "publicized" meaning seen on the interwebz.. I truly would love to have pics to add to my project.

Please post a pic of yourself and slingshot.... (if you are uncomfortable with showing your mug.. headshot is optional







) that you would be willing to share.

If you are willing and capable to attach video clips.. please PM them to me to download... the actual recording is needed since I dont have time to pull from youtube.... a short Hi or single shot to a target would be great (note, most likely would use pics,, if not too many videos are submited...

This would be deeply appreciated and I will thank you all, even if you are not willing to post a pic..

*UPDATE: As a safeguard to a tragic outcome... if posting your pic is out of the picture (HA) please post the approval to utilise your avatar...*

Thanks again

Thank you,

LGD


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

You may also PM me the pic.. and post that you have done so.. if that's the route you would like to go.

again thanks

LGD


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hm, I'm interested to see what you have in mind here! I have no qualms about sending a pic...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Just want to show my appreciation to the forum and its members... my way of saying thank you and letting people know how great this place is..

LGD


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Kill shots?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, how much blood is OK?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Pics should be just of yourself and a slingshot/slingshots doesnt have to be self made.. I prefer if the vid didnt have a kill shot, only for the fact that there are differences of opinion on that, and targets/trick shots are common for the hunter and non hunter..

besides the video clips will be very short and quick.. more of an "animated photo"... not really but that's the best way I can discripe that.

if vid clips are submitted it would be cool to have from at least 5 people.. as far as for photos.. from as many members that are willing would be great..

Thanks

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

profile pics for dating sites ? dude - shes coming bock, just hang in there being single for a bit longer .


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Ya it'd be weird if it were just like 4 or 5 of us! Whatever it is you're making. Seems like MANY faces would be ideal. Good luck. I'll get you my pic tomorrow from my computer. Not my phone.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Me and Sally Parker Stevens


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Excellent Pop... Thanks!



Btoon84 said:


> Ya it'd be weird if it were just like 4 or 5 of us! Whatever it is you're making. Seems like MANY faces would be ideal. Good luck. I'll get you my pic tomorrow from my computer. Not my phone.


yes Many would be ideal...

so I will update my original post.. to if a pic is an issue if I could use their avatar?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

http://allbunsglazing.com/downloads/allbuns1.jpg
http://allbunsglazing.com/downloads/allbuns2.jpg


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

let me know if this is ok ,
my ugly mug
http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/7383-camera-photos-136/


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

@reece... most excellent, man..... thanks alot

LGD


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

no problem


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i'll get on it, always nice to help a fellow shooter


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

This is great idea, it's going to be a very long and successful posting Senior Duck, will jump in right after I get my picture photoshoped.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

AJW said:


> This is great idea, it's going to be a very long and successful posting Senior Duck, will jump in right after I get my picture photoshoped.


Thanks,, I prepared for your prediciton, and extended the *deadline* to the weekend... and we will work from there...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You can use my avatar pic as well as any of my videos that you want.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

how bout this!? i know you said "yourself and slingshot".... i can give you another if necessary


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Btoon, if that is you, than that is perfectly fine and creative...i am ok with it if you are.

Great, and thanks

LGD


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here is a short clip



Bill


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

not my most complementing photo but whta the **** hope this is what you want lgd ?

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

cant belive it just censored H.E.L.L

Alex


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

at 2:04 for the action. edit- sorry i just reread orig. post.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Great idea... here's an ugly mug shot... and a short clip.. but feel free to use any of my youtube clips, & gallery pics.. looking forward to the outcome


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is one of myself and my shooting companion (son).


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

i ant got a clue how to post pics on here ive forgot again


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> Here ya go!


You should be shooting a chalice, Bill!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

lol popshot! for sure WTF Bill!?!?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Wow you guys are super.. Thanks,, I hope my amaturish skills will make something you all are proud of...

@bullseyeben... that pic would be cool for a SSF calender







.... who knows... lets see what happens in 2013









LGD


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey Light,
I also love slingshots!!!!!!!!!!! ( I ,of course ,am the one with all the slingshots hanging from me). The other handsome individual is my Buddy Philly ( Looking at me very strangely too !!!! ) Flatband


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Flatband said:


> Hey Light,
> I also love slingshots!!!!!!!!!!! ( I ,of course ,am the one with all the slingshots hanging from me). The other handsome individual is my Buddy Philly ( Looking at me very strangely too !!!! ) Flatband
> 
> 
> ...


Now there are two celebrity faces we all know... That is an excellent pic... I am sure he won't mind, but I still need to make sure philly is ok with that pic.. (or wants me to add a caption on what he was thinking







(j/k))

Thanks Bud, I appreciate it..

LGD


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

hickymick said:


> i ant got a clue how to post pics on here ive forgot again


go to more reply options and at bottom attach the file you want to use.


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

heres a pic of me and my all time fav catty. You can use Troy my avatar if you like. Cheers


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

LGD, Alfshooter wanted me to ask you to add these to your efforts, a little bit of Spanish influence!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

great newconvert... maybe it would be good to get group pics as well... Friday night I start the project and will work all weekend to finish it...

I really appreciate this,, This all will help me express how this forum, the members, and the sport has impacted my life.

LGD


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Here are three Fellows, that in my opinion, are on the TOP SHELF

The legend, Richard "Blue" Skeen, Ray Bazonski (Rayshot) and Nathan Masters (FlippinOut)

Bill


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Picture added per Your request

Bill


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Here is my pic...









Can't wait to see what you have in mind.

Todd


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Here,s a wee look at my ugly coupon.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Olivia wants in


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

WTBJR said:


> Picture added per Your request
> 
> Bill


i'm kinda jealous of that shirt, Bill.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Its his cruise wear.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Here's one o'my face, and of course, my sexy little friend.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here's a couple. I used the prettiest slingshot I've ever made, because *something* in these pictures needs to be pretty.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Hello!!!
Sounds nice what you're planning to do







If you want, you can use my avatar on your project.
Greetings!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









My great grandson Landon learning the basics.

Jim


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

pop shot said:


> Olivia wants in


Ha.. when I first saw her,, I was thinking Yeah I will use that.. then I noticed there was a slingshot around her neck.. so I most definately will use it!!!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hello! Nice to meet you.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks bob...

Wow I am getting some great pics of you guys... I am going to start on this right away, after work tomorrow... and grab any final photos prior to completion.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hello! Nice to meet you.


Bob from which movie you captured it? ...........


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

hey LGD here is a pic for you

http://slingshotforum.com/gallery/image/7687-me-slingshot/


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone, I have to get in on this, but most of my favorites belong to someone else.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks AJW!

I think that will do it... I couldnt fit any videos in,,, and it seemed out of place with the pics that I have... I am going to run this through "production" and review it... Now I hope I dont disappoint, I am no professional, but I am sure you wont hate it









I think I am good on pics... i was pleasantly surprised with the turn out... I really dont want to exclude anyone... so if you really want to participate PM me and I will put you in, but I have tried to include as many people as possible that's to include avatars....

Wish me luck







.... Hope for the best, expect the worst and then we wont be let down







...

sorry nervous ramblings









LGD


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to seeing this LGD.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You should put a picture of Team Fire Skeleton in there!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Alright.. I definitely have to add that M_J

Video will be up in the next few hours...

Sorry luxor







it will be back up


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

video is up ... thank you all for the help and support

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/17683-tribute-to-the-members-of-ssf-videounvailing/

LGD


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great job, Thank you!!


----------

